# p22 target, or mosquito sport?



## Poopstu (Nov 19, 2009)

so my 21st birthday is soon approaching and although most people are excited to go out to the bars, im excited to get my first pistol. i figure its going to be something im gonna put alot of rounds through the first couple months, so i decided to go with something chambered in 22lr. the only problem im having is i cant decide between the sig sauer mosquito sport or the walther p22 target edition. both have extended barrels and compensators. both have 10+1 capacity. but the walther has a bunch of little tacticool things. any help with this would be much appreciated. thank you very much


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Have been reading a lot of articles about the Sig Skeeter being very ammo finicky. It only likes CCI. The P22 seems to enjoy eating most anything.

I am waiting for x-mas to buy myself a P22. Already have a Beretta Neos for my son and it is a fun shooter.:watching:


----------



## Poopstu (Nov 19, 2009)

i see, i've actually heard that the p22 has the same problem with ammo. i've already decided it will be eating nothing but cci anyways  thank you though!

did you go with the 4.5' neos or the 6'?


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

6" in the Olympic Blue. It is a cool little gun. All the research and reviews I have found indicate the P22 first generation had ammo finickitis. In the later models, Walther addressed this and now it eats most anything it is fed.


----------

